# how to make my graphic card (and computer in general) colder ?



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

didnt know where to post it but this place seemed to me to be the closest one::hide:








how to make it colder for better performance (esspecially while gaming)*without* buying new stuff ?

i was also told that putting a large fan in-front of the computer while its open is good and safe. is it true ?


im NOT going to overclock any part of my computer, just make it colder as possible for better performance.

EDIT: one more thing, which one of those in the picture is the graphic card fan ?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with your temps, but use HWMonitor rather for temps, as speedfan is only accurate for fanspeeds. Your graphics card is the GPU one.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

these temp are when everything is turn off except for the program and few other unnecessary ones.

right now everything got hotter, the hottest in the list is "core 0" and is now 50c. 4 degrees higher and im not even playing a game.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

according to Catalyst(i use amd graphic card) its temp is 42c.

i know its ok, but im looking for creative ways to make it even colder.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Use HWMonitor HWMonitor to be sure of the temps, Speedfan is usually inaccurate for temps. Also post complete PC specs including PSU make/model/wattage. 

The only real cheap option to cool things is to get a fan for the front of your PC case to blow cool air in and a fan at the rear to expel the hot air, provided your case hasn't got fans already. Just don't add too many, as that can have a negative effect again. You could also replace the thermal paste on the CPU with some new paste and see if that helps.

The expensive way is to buy aftermarket heatsinks for your CPU and GPU, but if no overclocking is done, the aftermarket heatsink will be a waste of money.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

well since you mention a large fan in front of the computer, I'll keep it in the realm of immediate environemnt. The best thing you can do is put the computer next to the air return in the room (the vent that takes air out of the room, back to the air handler) and if you are at all handy, build some ductwork coming off that air return and connected to a cabinet or shroud that your tower sits in, so all air exiting the room passes right by/aroud/through your tower, and none of the towers heat escapes out into the room.

here's another simple idea if you live in a cold climate
DIY PC Cooling with Crisp Winter Air | Hack N Mod


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

darfvayda said:


> well since you mention a large fan in front of the computer, I'll keep it in the realm of immediate environemnt. The best thing you can do is put the computer next to the air return in the room (the vent that takes air out of the room, back to the air handler) and if you are at all handy, build some ductwork coming off that air return and connected to a cabinet or shroud that your tower sits in, so all air exiting the room passes right by/aroud/through your tower, and none of the towers heat escapes out into the room.
> 
> here's another simple idea if you live in a cold climate
> DIY PC Cooling with Crisp Winter Air | Hack N Mod


I actually meant a PC case fan, usually 120mm or 140mm in diameter. 

If you have to go to such serious extremes, then there has got to be an underlying problem causing the overheating. That's why we need your full PC specs. Having a low quality / low powered PSU can cause your PC to overheat.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

darfvayda said:


> well since you mention a large fan in front of the computer, I'll keep it in the realm of immediate environemnt. The best thing you can do is put the computer next to the air return in the room (the vent that takes air out of the room, back to the air handler) and if you are at all handy, build some ductwork coming off that air return and connected to a cabinet or shroud that your tower sits in, so all air exiting the room passes right by/aroud/through your tower, and none of the towers heat escapes out into the room.
> 
> here's another simple idea if you live in a cold climate
> DIY PC Cooling with Crisp Winter Air | Hack N Mod


I have to agree with Johnny. All of this does only serves to mask any possible underlying problem and does nothing to actually address it. In fact, it creates a new issue. The PC is no longer an appliance which may be placed where required but is now a stationary fixture which may only be operated in place.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

i never said i have overheating problem or any other. i also said i dont want to buy new stuff.
im simply asking for creative ways to cool the graphic card and other parts (especially the graphic card).

*i DONT have problems, if had problems i would go for another section...*


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

Johnny assumed my post was in response to him. I guess I should have quoted


assddd said:


> didnt know where to post it but this place seemed to me to be the closest one::hide:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I do believe he meant an actual fan, like an oscillating or box fan, in front of the PC? I would not say placing the case next to an air return is going to extremes at all, although building a cabinet with ductwork attached would be lol.
Also, you can put the tower anywhere in the room just buy using longer DVI cables etc. so your desk can be across the room from the air return and tower. It's actually better to have the case as far away from you as possible so you don't hear the fan noise. I've built a system where the tower is in another room, ran long HDMI cable, USB hub desk grommet, remote located power button into the desk in other room with some cat5e spliced into chassis wiring, and cut a DVD-RW into the side of the desk powered by speaker wire spliced into molex to sata adpater, and 16ft e-sata cable. Works mint and no fan noise what-so-ever.

Be creative.


----------



## assddd (Aug 28, 2009)

darfvayda said:


> Johnny assumed my post was in response to him. I guess I should have quoted
> 
> 
> And I do believe he meant an actual fan, like an oscillating or box fan, in front of the PC? I would not say placing the case next to an air return is going to extremes at all, although building a cabinet with ductwork attached would be lol.
> ...


ok, so what u say is get keyboard, mouse, router and speakers all wireless and a longer cable for the screen ? pretty good idea ! but in order for me to do this i need to buy new stuff from everything :sad:
thx
----------
the more ideas, the better !
there must be some more ... you are overclockers.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Before we can truly say that you have a overheating or no overheating problem, you will have to use the program that I linked in post #5. *Speedfan is inaccurate at measuring temps*. 

There are very few creative ways to cool your PC to yield a worthwhile temp decrease without buying new fans, heatsinks etc.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> how to make it colder for better performance without buying new stuff ?


Then you must make your current cooling solution work more efficiently.

Start with a good cleaning of all vents, filters, fans and heatsinks. Detach them if necessary and use compressed air (either from a can or an air pig) to blow the dust out of them and a short bristle paint brush to jar loose any stubborn bits. Clean thoroughly the mating surfaces of the heatsinks and processors (cpu and graphics), apply new thermal compound and remount them.

Next, you should look into running your fans at higher rpm (and ignoring the noise). The case fans may be connected direct to the 12volt supply. Turn off any automatic cpu fan control and set it to run at full rpm. Set up a custom fan profile for your graphics card from within your Catalyst driver, or with software such as RivaTuner.

You could certainly place the computer in another room (or another county for that matter) provided you have long enough cables and are able to route them safely. However, that does not accomplish your goal unless the ambient temperature in that room is significantly lower than the current one.


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

gcavan said:


> You could certainly place the computer in another room (or another county for that matter) provided you have long enough cables and are able to route them safely. However, that does not accomplish your goal unless the ambient temperature in that room is significantly lower than the current one.





gcavan said:


> Next, you should look into* running your fans at higher rpm (and ignoring the noise). *


4 Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm's running full blast in another room... don't hear a thing. Sounds like a mini-tornado when you're right next to it, though.:thumb:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> how to make it colder for better performance *without buying new stuff *?





> 4 Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm x 38mm's running full blast in another room


Doesn't accomplish the goal.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted above, pay little to no attention to Temps/Voltages in Speedfan. i.e. your +12V shows at 1.22V.

Knowing what we're working with might help us assist you better.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

